# fantasy dwarfs for ogres/tomb kings or orcs and goblins



## bill-lufc (Jul 15, 2012)

I have about 2500-3000 points of dwarfs everything from artillery to warriors, and im after mainly ogres or orcs and goblins but i will consider tomb kings aswell message me if youre interested and ill let you know what i have got, thanks Billy


----------

